# Soft Stool



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been feeding Marley IAMS for the last few weeks and it was going well until a few days ago. For the last few days his stool has been very soft and mushy and he's been pooping in his crate at night. I don't know what this is caused from. Should I try switching foods or should I contact the vet? He is just about 10 weeks old.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How long ago was the swap and did yu do it partly mixed wit the old food? Cuold he have gotten into human scraps or a rich bone???


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

If he has been on Iams for awhile, and everything was normal, then I would take a stool sample to the vet. Could be worms or guardia. Also, have you introduced any new treats lately? Tucker has been really sensitive to treats, and we are still looking for a treat that does not give him soft stools. We just switched him from Wellness to Eagle Pack (large breed puppy) and finally his stools have firmed up. We suspect he has an issue with chicken.


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Check with the vet 1st.

Fergus had the same issue, he was eating IAMS when we got him at 8 weeks. Then around 12 weeks the soft poop started then the runs. The vet checked him for worms - he was clear, he still put him on meds to clear ups a possible stomach issue but no luck. We switched over to INNOVA LARGE PUPPY and it cleared up for a while then back to the soft poop we added pumkin and we were ok again but for only a week. Turns out he is sensitive to chicken.

He is on Canidae Lamb and Rice with no problems for 2 months now. I may switch again to a grain free food.

Proud pappa side note:
During the worst of it Fergus had to poop about every hour - he never once made a mess in the house or his crate - there were several very frantic dashes to the front door but he always made it.

Dave


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We had lots of poop issues with our Brady. He came home with coccidia and giardia, and later had several giardia relapses. We also discovered that the beef treats (pigs tails, etc) were also causing soft stools. I'd recommend cutting back on treats and taking a stool sample to the vet.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree with the vet idea... I have had a lot of poop issues with my youngest, Skylar. She has major issues with chicken, the slightest hint of chicken. While she was really loose, I did give her a food with lamb and added plain oatmeal or cocomut to it. You can either pack a little ball of coconut and give it as a treat or sprinkle a little on the food (natural binder). The oatmeal can also be sprinkled on their food, however, I mix plain oatmeal with a little water and put it in their food. 

When Skylar first had loose stool, someone suggested boiled chicken and rice... with her chicken allergies just imagine the mess I had to clean up! The poor little booger. She would just look so sad. Now she is a bouncing, crazy, mama lovin' angel

Good luck!


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Marley will be going to the vet soon, so I will check with her.


----------

